# [SOLVED] Non-ECC/non-buffered RAM on ECC/fully buffered motherboard



## Shakor (May 20, 2009)

Hi guys. (First post here so be gentle) Not seen my question asked and the search function is not working right, it seems. So sorry if this is an old question.

I am kind of a novice in some of these matters and am rebuilding my store bought PC of nearly 4 years to upgrade to more powerful hardware and learn something in the process.

Here is the question:

I am scouting out a new motherboard for this project. (MB-750I-72P9)
The specs on the board state the RAM type is 'fully buffered' and also 'ECC'.

The ram I am looking at getting (4 GB of DDR2 800) states it is non-ECC and unbuffered.

I have read a little here and there on what ECC and Buffering actually is so I kind of understand the concepts but I cannot find any info about if the two will work together. I do not really need the ECC as it will be a desktop rather than a server and won't be running constantly. The rig will be running Windows XP if it makes a difference too. (At least for now)

But will an ECC Fully Buffered motherboard work with non-ECC and unbuffered RAM sticks?

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Non-ECC/non-buffered RAM on ECC/fully buffered motherboard*

No, the RAM will not work on the XFX Mobo. If I may ask, why are you considering non-ECC RAM?


----------



## Shakor (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Non-ECC/non-buffered RAM on ECC/fully buffered motherboard*

Well I am not so much considering it so to speak. Just nearly all the RAM I have viewed so far in online shops says 'non-ECC Unbuffered' and that got me wondering if it made a difference or not.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Shakor (May 20, 2009)

Just a quick update here too on this. I am digging a little deeper about this board as it makes little sense knowing what I have found out about ECC and Buffered RAM that this board is actually ECC.

XFX's site is rubbish and they have no pre-sales tech support. (Guess this is no news to you guys) so I have poked a few e-tailers.

The site I have looked at where I saw 'ECC' on the board spec is this one.
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/XFX-...2-1200(OC)-800-MHz-SATA-II-ATX#ProductOptions

Looking at not only related products (only one other 750i board by EVGA) as well as the other XFX 780i and 790i boards they are all marked up as non-ECC and unbuffered. Makes no sense to me why one single board would be ECC and speaking with eBuyer's sales tech team they agree it is almost completely unlikely the board is ECC and buffered.

So maybe Scan.co.uk have their tech info wrong on their site to begin with and this is a non-issue...:4-dontkno

EDIT:

Reply from Scan Computers support team.



> The information shown is not right and I've just changed this to the correct types of memory.
> 
> As such, this will be reflected on the website specifications shortly.
> 
> ...


Result! :wink: 

So I guess the ram I have been looking at will work after all.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

here is a page of comparable products 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2000200280+1070509908+1070625638+1071733942

and the always interesting customer reviews...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141016


----------

